# Eight more new preludes for piano



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Hello again,
As I wrote in my previous thread, I'm currently writing a complete set of 24 preludes (one in every key), and I've just released a further eight preludes that I've completed. Seven more to go!

The new preludes:

__
https://soundcloud.com/stevenobrien%2Fsets

The complete set so far:

__
https://soundcloud.com/stevenobrien%2Fsets

Let me know what you think,
-Steven


----------

